# older does drew blood on new baby does



## Laura (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi

I am just a pet mouse keeper and adopted two does from a rescue centre. They did not know their history and found them very timid. I have been working with them and they have gotten a lot better.

After that I got the bug and decided to get a small colony as I have a really large tank and cage setup. I read loads on the net before I found a breeder, on how to introduce them. I now have 5 really pretty babies 6 weeks old.

I put my older two in a smaller temp cage, thoroughly clean out the tank with pet disinfectant, got all new 'bits' from food bowl to house. I introduced them in a largish cardboard box and all seemed fine.

When I put them in the tank/cage setup they all started exploring again seemed fine. Then the older two started nesting in the new house and became very protective and started nipping at the new babies. This escalated and became quite a bad fight and drew blood on two of the new babies.

Currently I have them separated - have I done anything wrong, should I wait until the babies are bigger, should it safe to try again then.

Any advice?


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Laura, 
this happened with my older and younger does also.
You could try dabbing vanilla essence on all of them so they smell the same, it has worked
for some people, unfortunatly it didn't for me so I've just had to keep them seperate


----------



## Laura (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Maze

good excuse to get a larger set up for them, i could get that passed my hubby. them when they go  , will have room for some boys 

Laura


----------

